# Starting out IUI journey



## MustBeMummy (Sep 5, 2011)

Hello all.

Me and my husband have our initial consultation at the chelsea and westminster hospital on september 15th. I dont know how long it will take or whats going to be involved and hubby is already getting a bit stressed about travelling up there.

Anyone at the same stage in the journey as we are? Or could anyone anyone tell me more about what the consultation entails?

Thanks very much


----------



## Angel-wings222 (Aug 31, 2011)

Hello MustBeMummy,

I am new to this site and this is my first post. I am a bit nervous but here goes...

My DH (I found out this mean Dear Husband lol) and I are currently on our 3rd cycle of IUI. We had our first the end of last year. We were a bit anxious about it but as luck would have it we got pregnant on our first try. Sadly this ended with a MC 8 weeks down the line. We had our second try in March and unfortunately this also ended in MC at around 5 weeks.

We are currently one week into our 3rd cycle. When you go for your first apt you will be asked to fill out all the consent forms. They will then tell you how and when you will need to start your injections. Try not to be too daunted. It will be a bit scary the first time but gets easier as it goes on. They will then tell you that you have to contact them on day one of your period. They will order your medication for you and this is usually delivered to your home address. Some needs to be placed in a cool cupboard and 1 package needs to be stored in the bottom drawer of your fridge.

When you call on day 1 they will arrange for you to come in on day 3 for your first scan. After your scan they will inform you if all is well to continue. When you get home you need to start your injections. I am on Fistimon and you need to mix the powder and liquid together using a big needle. Change the needle to a very fine needle and inject. (I tend to do mine straight into my lower tummy. I prefer to inject this site as it can be a bit painful in the tops of legs)

You will be given a schedule of how many days to inject and be asked to return a week later for another scan. I think scan were quite frequent at the beginning but get less frequent the more cycles you have. On around day 12-14 you need to return to clinic. Your DH will be asked to provide a sample at a time usually an early appointment. They will show him to a room and the room contains a comfortable chair, a sink, paper towels and also magazines will be provided. I usually go in with him as we prefer to do it this way. It just makes it feel as though we are both involved every step of the way but it's whatever makes you confortable. This sample will then be washed in the lab and you will be asked to return around mid day. They then inseminate the sperm using a long catheter. It is sort of like going for a smear test. Relax and things should run smoothly.

I hope this has helped but if you need more detailed information check the main board. I hope I have managed to answer some of your questions. I am not sure how we can be buddies as I will be a few weeks ahead of you. I wish you all the best and good luck on your journey. Don't forget to start taking your folic acid.


----------



## MustBeMummy (Sep 5, 2011)

Wow thanks for all the info. I am so sorry to hear of your loss 
We have been told we have some funding for our iui from the local pct. but the only hospital that does the treatment is in london. It will take us a few hours to get ther and then back again. Was just wondering how long that apt was. If its just a case of handing in forms and info and thats it. The lady i spoke to at the hospital today said about 25 mins but she wouldnt like to say for sure! That doesnt really help me much lol
I had a blood test on cycle day 21 and it said my levels are indicative of ovulation.

I know what you mean about feeling part of it. I felt really sad knowing that hubby will have to "provide his sample" using magazines. It sounds silly but it felt horrible becoz when most people conceive a baby they do it through an act of love and they r clearly thinking of eachother but i didnt want our baby to be conceived while he was looking at pix of other naked chicks lol does that sound stupid?


----------



## Angel-wings222 (Aug 31, 2011)

Thank you that is very kind of you and "No" Hun that does not sound silly. That's the reason that I went in as well. You are right if done the conventional way you get the kisses and cuddles and your hubby giving you the attention. They may not like you going in but I just made my way in before him. It just made it a bit better for us. 

The appointment should take around 1/2 an hour to 40 minutes but the wait to be called in can sometimes be very long. Blood tests vary as you never know how long the cue will be. Sometimes I have had to wait a few hours and sometimes a few minutes. 

Where are you travelling from? I used to work in that area and there are quite a few shops or a bit of sight seeing to keep you occupied while you wait.


----------



## MustBeMummy (Sep 5, 2011)

Rosie222 said:


> Thank you that is very kind of you and "No" Hun that does not sound silly. That's the reason that I went in as well. You are right if done the conventional way you get the kisses and cuddles and your hubby giving you the attention. They may not like you going in but I just made my way in before him. It just made it a bit better for us.
> 
> The appointment should take around 1/2 an hour to 40 minutes but the wait to be called in can sometimes be very long. Blood tests vary as you never know how long the cue will be. Sometimes I have had to wait a few hours and sometimes a few minutes.
> 
> Where are you travelling from? I used to work in that area and there are quite a few shops or a bit of sight seeing to keep you occupied while you wait.


we r travelling from suffolk, so it will take a few hours on a coach or a bit less on train but that cost alot more. Hubby suggested a bit of sight seeing as we will arrive with plenty of time to spare haha


----------



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

mustbemummy, the iui is giving you a higher chance as they clean up your dh's wee swimmers but it doesn't necessarily mean that its those one's that will make you pregnant. 

It could be maybe one's from a day or two later or that night even    if you see what i mean.


----------



## MustBeMummy (Sep 5, 2011)

wee emma said:


> mustbemummy, the iui is giving you a higher chance as they clean up your dh's wee swimmers but it doesn't necessarily mean that its those one's that will make you pregnant.
> 
> It could be maybe one's from a day or two later or that night even  if you see what i mean.


My situation is slightly different to most people so there wont be any from the day before or that night


----------



## Angel-wings222 (Aug 31, 2011)

Hello MustBe Mummy
Just wanted to say hi and also to find out how your appointment went? Did they give you a timescale as to when you will be starting your treatment? Did you manage to do any sight seeing lol.
Also wanted to let you know that my cycle had to be abandoned due to ovulating before my trigger shot   . I am feeling sad and a bit frustrated as I now have to wait and try again next month.


----------



## MustBeMummy (Sep 5, 2011)

Angel-wings222 said:


> Hello MustBe Mummy
> Just wanted to say hi and also to find out how your appointment went? Did they give you a timescale as to when you will be starting your treatment? Did you manage to do any sight seeing lol.
> Also wanted to let you know that my cycle had to be abandoned due to ovulating before my trigger shot  . I am feeling sad and a bit frustrated as I now have to wait and try again next month.


Oh im sorry to hear that. I can only imagine how frustrating it must be. Thats one thing i worry about is having things fail and having to wait to next month coz while your waiting for it time will just go so slowly it will drive me mental  Do they know what happened or is it just one of those things that happens sometimes?

The consultation went well, our doctor seems really down to earth and made us comfortable. Hubby gave a sample which we are being sent the result of  and i have been asked to have an ultrasound which can be done at our local hospital so that saves us having to go all the way to london again thank god. 
Not much time for sight seeing in the end as it took time to walk to the hospital etc and get from victoria to chelsea. We wandered around a bit but neither of us know london that well so we stayed close to where we needed to be. The doctor said we can start treament when we like really as all the funding is there. Its just a case of hubbys results coming through and my scan results


----------



## MustBeMummy (Sep 5, 2011)

We had our consultation yesterday. What a long day! We were up at 5am and we left the house about 6 to get the coach at 20 past. Anyway we got to london and made our way on the under ground over to chelsea (we walked past stamford bridge) found the hospital, as we were there early we went and had a sandwich and sat reading through the forms we had filled in and i started getting nervous. 
The hospital is very clean and looks very modern. We went up to the ACU which again is very clean and modern. We did go in late and hubby got a bit agitated but, i was more concerned with the fact that i saw a lady doctor lol We went in and the doctor was really nice and seemed very down to earth made us feel very comfortable. She told us how the procedure happens and said my test results were all clear and good. She asked me if i had had a scan which i havent as yet, so she printed a form for me to request one for my gp to refer me to the local hospital which is good as then we dont have to go all the way back just for a scan. She asked hubby if he has had his sperm looked at at all to see if they are mobile etc. So he asked when he would have to have that done and she phoned to the department and they fitted him in there and then...then he started to look worried lol He said it will be soul destroying haha. Hubby asked how long it would be between the consultation and the first lot of treatment, which is one of the things i wanted to know coz i keep worrying that im not getting any younger and worry we wont be able to have any children.
Anyway he gave his sample and we made our way back across london to have a bite to eat before we came home. we got our coach at 6.30pm and we got home gone 11. Shattered is not the word!
hope all your journeys are going well


----------



## Angel-wings222 (Aug 31, 2011)

Hi again I usually ovulate on around day 14 of my cycle but didn't go in for a scan until day 17/18 so I had ovulated naturally before taking the trigger shot.  So next time around I just have to make them aware of when I usually ovulate.
I am very excited for you as you begin your journey. Wow that was a very long day no wonder you were shattered. This whole process takes so much out of you mentally, physically and emotionally. It a great help that you can go to your local hospital for your scan instead of coming into London. I just discovered this site recently but find it a great help to be able to discuss our situation with other women who are going through the process. I would prefer to have a female doctor each time I attend an appointment but sometimes that is just not possible. If you do have to see a male doctor don't forget that your DH can always go in with you and if he feels uncomfortable then you can always ask for a female chaperone to accompany you.
Although your journey is long and you will feel tired just think about the main goal that you are aiming for. Hopefully by this time next year we will have our bundles of joy and everything would seem worth it. I hope 
you have a smooth and successful journey. Sending you a big hug, a bubble and some baby dust.
  ^goodluck


----------



## MustBeMummy (Sep 5, 2011)

and same to you


----------



## MustBeMummy (Sep 5, 2011)

Im really glad i found this site. I was struggling to find a forum where i could chat to other in the same boat.


----------



## Angel-wings222 (Aug 31, 2011)

Yes it's great especially as we are both trying to keep it too ourselves. Have only told Mum but it's been nice to talk to people in the same situation. I have been feeling a bit sad due to abandoned cycle. Think I am still affected by the jabs. Have been feeling a bit puffy and bloated. Have been trying to do some baking to cheer myself up but don't think the extra calories are helping lol. How are you? Do you know when you will be starting yet?


----------



## MustBeMummy (Sep 5, 2011)

Oohhh baking sounds yummy! Hubby makes all the cames in this house and i do the eating haha 
we dont know as yet when we start we r waiting for hubbys SA results to arrive. We hoped they might come today, infact hubby came home from work for his lunch in hope that the post had been but nothing. 
i have docs apt wednesday so they can refer me for my scan :-/ hoping they wont keep me waiting on this too long. Af is due around 26th and i think they r normally done on day 2 or 5 i think i read.


----------



## MustBeMummy (Sep 5, 2011)

That was of course meant to say hubby makes all the cakes not cames haha. Just re read my post and saw the mistake!


----------



## Angel-wings222 (Aug 31, 2011)

Hi just wanted to find out if AF arrived and if so did you contact hospital for you first scan?


----------



## MustBeMummy (Sep 5, 2011)

Angel-wings222 said:


> Hi just wanted to find out if AF arrived and if so did you contact hospital for you first scan?


AF did indeed turn up yesterday! Which i was kinda pleased about (wont be so pleased to see it another time around though) coz it means my cycles are much more regular now. Plus i was off work yesterday so it meant i could sit and be a baby and clutch my stomach coz of the pain and the first day is always the worst.

Plus just got it from work to a letter from the hospital with a date for my scan! Next monday at 9am. so ive got less than a week to go now. Im pleased with that coz i was only at the docs last wednesday so its under a week! yay!

How about you? how are you doing?


----------

